# Welches Notebook für Video- und Bildbearbeitung



## andyK (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bearbeite viel Videos oder erstelle Animationen mit diversen Adobe-Produkten.
Da ich aber nun viel in ganz Deutschland unterwegs bin, suche ich nach einem Notebook, wo ich auch von unterwegs diesen Aufgaben nachkommen kann. 

Da mein momentanes Budget bis 1000 Euro reicht, bin ich da leider wohl ziemlich begrenzt. 
Könnt ihr mir Notebooks empfehlen?


----------



## fluessig (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo andyK,

um mal das benötigte Leistungsspektrum abzugrenzen: Schneidest du Full-HD Material?
Ich hab mal mit nem Freund ein Notebook zum Videoschnitt gesucht, für seine Ansprüche waren wir schnell jenseits der 2500 Euro. Also vielleicht kannst du noch ein wenig präzisieren, auf was du wert legst (z.B. dass der Monitor auch 1920x1080 Pixel Auflösung hat, welche Videoqualität geschnitten werden soll usw.)

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## andyK (18. Juni 2010)

In FullHD erstelle ich eigentlich nur Animationen. Das Videomaterial ist noch normal PAL.
Aber man weiß ja nie. 

Ich habe auch gehört, dass ein Quad-Prozessor nicht unbedingt in einem Notebook besser sein soll, als ein Duo. Wegen der Taktfrequenz.


----------



## chmee (18. Juni 2010)

Nun, für SD (zV DV) reicht ein Core2Duo (in der Mobilversion) dicke aus, zumindest für die Schnittarbeit, jedes Megahertz (und jeder Kern) mehr macht sich aber natürlich beim Rendern bemerkbar. Das aktuelle Premiere CS5 (nur 64Bit) kommt auch mit HD (H.264) sehr gut klar, aber dafür sollte es schon ein Quad bzw. i5/i7 sein. RAM kann man nie genug haben, aber mit 4GB ist man schon mal gut bedient. Für Bildbearbeitung wäre mir ein großes Display (bzw. hohe Auflösung) wichtig, also nicht unter 17" bzw. 1280x1024 bzw. 1680x1050px.

Und Ja, ein Quad muss nicht besser sein als ein Dual. Aber ich schiebe das Problem eher auf die unzureichende Unterstützung von Multithreading. Somit ist mehr GHz mehr wert als Quad, aber wenn Quad unterstützt wird, kann da auch kein Dualcore mithalten.

mfg chmee


----------



## andyK (18. Juni 2010)

media markt hat einen hp im Angebot. quad-Prozessor mit 2ghz, 18 Zoll und 4gb Arbeitsspeicher. Ja und ne 1 GB Grafikkarte. Könnt ich mit dem glücklich werden?


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2010)

Da diese Infos nicht wirklich reichen, hier mal schnell rausgesuchte Geräte, die passen könnten (zw. 800 und 1000Eur):

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/packard+bell+lj65+gamer+mit+2x+28+ghz
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+travelmate+7740g+434g64
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+pavilion+dv7+3126eg+gamer+
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+x77jv+ty052v
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/dell+studio+1747+multi+touch+640gb+hdd

mfg chmee


----------

